# radio install



## 6tee7 (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi guys, Im working on a 67 gto with the original radio in the dash and plan to keep it there but would like to install a newer unit in a hidden location. I've thought about the glove box but also maybe under the seat, has anyone done this, what are the problems I might run into? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

have mine all mocked up for the glove box w/equalizer and two amps hidden in trunk along with speaker box. leaving the Pristine AM in the dash. have remote for stereo in console box along with i-phone dock for MP3. now i just need to figure out how to control volume with the AM knob to really freak people out..... Should be doing teh final install in the next month after i get it painted will post it





































1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket

Brian


----------



## 6tee7 (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks 8ter, I might go the glove box route as a unit under the seat might be exposed to heat from headers under the floor board.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

1 1/2 DIN faceplate from best buy will fit in snuggly with a little trimming and leave you just enough room in the box for a pair of gloves....


----------



## LeMansGuy (Mar 12, 2008)

i just mounted an Alpine head unit in the glove box of my 69 lemans. I made a bracket and screwed it into the "roof" of the glovebox. Looks very clean and left my dash nice and uncut.


----------



## 6tee7 (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks LeMansguy, thats the way I decided to go.


----------

